# Pot Noodles - Good/Ok/Bad ?



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Please don't flame me, serious question. As above ?


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Well it sounds bad, maybe super noodle are better, i throw in these as a snack sometimes


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Categorically....BAD!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

throw away the contents and eat the pot it has more nutritional value


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Defo a non starter.....so many chemicals it'll make you glow in the dark:lol:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool think I see where this is going. Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

they can be tastey tho

have you tried the donna kebab flavour?

it cant be as bad as eating a kebab so it might be the next best thing


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i eat chinese noodles but "pot noodles" were like rubber last time i tried them many years ago


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Super noodles are pretty tasty though. I like the chicken flavour with a tin of tuna in if i'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Throw away the little sack of fat/oil and it becomes a possible pwo meal along with a shake or chicken. I have done it before my self. Hardly quality food but better than some crap like maltodextrin because you can actually enjoy this one.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Rare occasion it wont hurt but its not something that should be in your diet frequently, similar to chocolate bars or cakes. except they tend to have less artificial ingredients and crap (taste nicer too)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1 or 2 a day,i rate them.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> Rare occasion it wont hurt but its not something that should be in your diet frequently, similar to chocolate bars or cakes. except they tend to have less artificial ingredients and crap (taste nicer too)


Not really........noodles are all carbs so perfect PWO choccy and cake is full of fat also and never a good food as far as physique goals go.


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Pot Noodles are tasty, but they're definitely in the junk food category. Full of chemicals and additives


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Totalrebuild said:


> Pot Noodles are tasty, but they're definitely in the junk food category. Full of chemicals and additives


Have you ever read what they put in protein shakes?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pot noodles are sh1te tasting these days!! They used to be good. 

Don't know why anyone would want to eat them! :lol:


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

There not a healthy option but i fookin love them :thumb:


----------

